# Sprign sag



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
I had 4 people in my car last night, me, my wife, and two friends in the rear. The friends were not big people, maybe 120lbs each. But when they sat down in the car, the rear practically was on the bumpstops. It was whenever i hit a pothole or uneven pavement. Barely anything in the trunk (toolbox), and this is all factory. 
Are my springs shot? If I get new springs will this happen anyway?
This summer i hope to get coilovers. Can I put people in the back with those on the car, or will it scrunch down too.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

??


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

with coilovers(GC) i had lots of people in my back seat. even had three back there. well this is in a 200 so i dont know if there is a diff. but they still held up real good. no sag. still work like a charm.

still came down a little bit when everyone was back there. i dont think there is any gettin around that.

well i know that when i was stock im almost possitive that i didnt bottom out with a couple light people in the back so im gonna say depending on miles check your struts. if not that then springs. i didnt get anywhere with this but i hope it helps a little. Brad


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Measure from the ground to the top of the wheel well and tell me what you come up with. Ill find the ride height spec at work tommorow.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Just so you know, the car is at ride height normal wth no one in the back, or when they get out, just when people are back there it slams way low. 

Seth


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Sounds pretty normal for a B14 then. All the stock ones I have owned/driven have been pretty much like that. Its the curse of the B14 rear suspension travel. Putting the coilovers on may help a little if you get stiff enough springs and dont lower it too much.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Look at it this way. You are putting an extra 240lbs in the rear of the car with them in there. B14 rear rates are quite a bit less than that(IIRC). With a 2" rear drop on a B14 you are pretty much on the stops with nobody in the back seat. With stock springs and 240lbs in the rear its gonna drop down around that 2" mark.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Drive slowly!  J/K!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
Interesting. A 4 door car with a backseat, that isn't designed to carry people, or luggage.

Seth


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Stock rear spring rate is only about 100 lb/in (x 2). Suspension travel is about 4", of which about 2" are used up just by the empty car. Two people in the back @ 120 lb each = 240 lb spread across 2 springs = another 1.2" used up, leaving just 3/4" of available compression travel.

You have three options: *stiffer springs* at stock height, *taller springs* at stock rate, or bar passengers from rear of car.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Check this... I did a quick measurement of the rear travel in a 95 B14 today. Sitting on the ground I found that it had only about an inch and a half between the top of the shock body and the bumpstop. Now we must take into consideration the car has 125k on it and I didnt check to see if the ride height was correct. Tommorow hopefully I can steal a 99 GXE from a girl at work to do some ride height and damper travel measurements.


----------

